# Run Existing Windows Installation on Ubuntu with Vmware Player



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2007)

> Run Existing Windows Installation on Ubuntu with Vmware Player
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source

if anyone has tried it then do post ur experiences.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2007)

Really good article. @Infra can u please edit you post and add the full content. I think this can be made sticky.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2007)

@charan

done


----------



## subratabera (Jul 25, 2007)

I think this was posted before....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48884


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2007)

woopsie!!!!! sorry! i wonder how did that post not show up in the search......


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2007)

Thats why these kind of threads should be made sticky.


----------



## subratabera (Jul 25, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Thats why these kind of threads should be made sticky.


 I think its sticky too......

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41048


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2007)

^^O my god .. how did I miss that thread :O !! and its sticky too  .. 
I think there is no point keeping this thread open as it is already posted.  I request mods to close this thread.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2007)

hmmm.. i request mods to delete it!!! no need to two threadS!!


----------



## subratabera (Jul 26, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^O my god .. how did I miss that thread :O !! and its sticky too  ..


 It happens my friend....BTW I think there is no harm in double posting such topics...


----------

